# My Crystal red shrimp



## roisu (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW, another beauty!
Do you breed and sell them?


----------



## roisu (Jan 24, 2011)

J-Pond said:


> WOW, another beauty!
> Do you breed and sell them?


I have been breeding CRS for 6years, long long story  *rotating smile


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

tell me about the substrate/gravel in that picture, looks interesting.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

purdy little fella


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

Great Pic! I would love to see more.


----------



## roisu (Jan 24, 2011)

Brando said:


> tell me about the substrate/gravel in that picture, looks interesting.











ref to my short essay about this soil,: Red Bee Sand. - R O I S U ã�® éƒ¨ å±‹...è�¦ èž¯ è�¦ æ°´ æ—� ç”² æ®¼ é¤¨ - Roisu - Yahoo! BLOG

i have mixtured sand + soil (same brand), so you can see the sand size is differenece.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I will have some of these someday, so pretty.


----------

